# Where's Waldo?



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

At Katsucon, i met a guy cosplaying as waldo.  I personally know the guy and he goes to all the conventions in the DC area.  (the next one is Otakon 2010)

He loves furries and getting hugs from them.  So if you find Waldo be sure to give him a great big hug.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 20, 2010)

YES!! I'll be at Otakon fursuiting, and I WILL find Waldo c:<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 20, 2010)

We call him Wally in Britland.

Also, I want his clothes now. The white and red scarf is so <3


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

jerrymojo2 said:


> YES!! I'll be at Otakon fursuiting, and I WILL find Waldo c:<


 HAHAHAHA! YES!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 20, 2010)

I found THREE Waldos at a local anime con.


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

To be clear, this one has black hair blue eyes and a goofy face.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

I found Waldo several times at ASTL earlier this year, he was giving out candy

I also saw Pedobear


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember in a mugshots thread someone posted a picture of himself skateboarding dressed as waldo.  maybe it's him.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I found Waldo several times at ASTL earlier this year, he was giving out candy
> 
> I also saw Pedobear


 
Sounds like they're working together this year!

Shit, who's up for a game of "Where's Pedobear"?!


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

ooooooooo i have a picture of him even


----------



## Karimah (Jul 21, 2010)

I swear Waldo always ninjas into at least 3 of our con pics, it's amazing  I'll definitely keep an eye out for him~!


----------



## footfoe (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes Karimah, keep your sexy eyes peeled


----------



## Karimah (Jul 23, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Yes Karimah, keep your sexy eyes peeled


 
Oh my I most certainly will~~ :3


----------

